#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Uitsmijters / Security  / Beveiliging

## Destiny

Ik wil binnenkort een keer een groot feest geven. En uitsmijt\ers zijn hier natuurlijk voor nodig. Per hoeveel man heb je 1 uitsmijter nodig? (kan ik verder rekenen als ik het aantal weet). En wat kost een uitsmijter nou ongeveer?

Eventueel andere dingen waar ik op moet letten zouden ook wel makkelijk zijn

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik zou niet meteen over uitsmijters beginnen, beveiliging vinden ze fijner klinken. The Security Company misschien? De verhouding weet ik niet.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

V.I.P. Security Services, zitten in hetzelfde dorp waar ik woon, doen o.a. de beveiliging voor internationale evenementen (zijn wel duur denk ik...) Maar ik zal je het telefoonnummer eens geven, misschien weten zij raad.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ben ik toch opeens veteraan geworden zeg... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

En wijsheid komt met de jaren <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik zou gewoon de gouden gids een openslaan jip..

Hoeveel mensen wou je laten komen ?

In ieder geval zorgen dat als ze met portofoons werken (lijkt me wel) zorg dat de Lj er een heeft en achter de bar misschien ook..

Lj kan namelijk licht brengen als er iets is... en bij de bar beginnen veel ruzie's

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Music Power

Portofoons huren ??? /me weet nog wel een adresju

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Gemmideld 1 op 100 is gebruikelijk........ 
Er zijn heel erg veel security bedrijfjes.........die ook echt over de papieren beschikken.....maar kontoleer zelf of de mensen die uiteindelijk bij je op komen draven stuk voor stuk over hun papieren beschiken.........moeten ze altijd bij hebben!

Kan jullie nog een leuk feit melden over rep''s security..maareh als dat nodig mocht zijn mail je me maar!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Prive_backup

ligt er een beetje aan wat voor feest het is, bij houseparty's wordt meestal heel anders gewerkt als bij bijvoorbeeld een discotheek of schoolfeest

effe kieke...die gorrila's die wij hadden kosten f 60,- per uur (zwart)

----------


## ralph

Jip: Veel locaties hebben hiervoor standaard richtlijnen. Nou kan het natuurlijk  zo zijn dat jij jouw feest gaat geven in een locatie die normaal geen feestlocatie is (discotheek, zalencentrum) maar bijv een school aula of een sporthal.

In de laatste twee gevallen heeft de gemeentelijke overheid een aantal richtlijnen voor die specifieke locatie. Als ze die nog niet klaar hebben dan zullen ze jou die in ieder geval wel moeten kunnen overhandigen (dus alsnog bepalen).

Het hangt helemaal af van wat je gaat doen of je veel beveiliging nodig hebt
Organiseer je een feestje voor 100 vriendjes en vriendinnetjes die je allemaal persoonlijk kent is net ff wat anders dan een feestje waar 5000 man op af komt die bij de ceedeeboeren in de wijde omtrek hun kaartje hebben moeten kopen.

belangrijk dus:
- aantal gasten
- leeftijd gasten
- soort feest
- overzichtelijkheid locatie (meerdere verdiepingen bijv)
- deur- alcohol en drugsbeleid
- tijden

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Beste Jip,

De brandweer heeft altijd een uitgesproken mening over het aantal beveilingsbeambten. Deze mening verschilt nog helaas per regio, in tegenstelling tot de nieuwe normen die er (sinds de ramp in Volendam) landelijk gehanteert worden voor het aantal bezoekers wat je mag toelaten op een locatie. Wat ik daarnaast ook altijd belangrijk vind zijn de afspraken die je als organisator maakt met dergelijk bedrijf. Dat de kosten hoog zijn van prof. bedrijven is een feit. Toch liever teveel dan te weinig security! Bij 'The Security Company' kun je naast bevoegde beveiliging ook gebruik maken van (goedkopere) mensen die daar via TESC werken.

Succes!

Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------

